# Toledo Bend stripers?



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I did a search and didn't find anything recent. 
I heard Toledo used to have a good striper population. But have also heard it's not near what it used to be. But I was just reading some Sabine Nat. Forest info that says the stripers are well managed and there is a healthy population. That could be old info, or just some misinformed government employee.
Anyone have any recent info?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

No recent information but use to go and fish with my dad in the 80's and caught some big ones but I don't think they stock them anymore but could be wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

They haven't stocked in 10-12 years. I don't get it. If they are electro shocking behind LL dam why can't they stock LL and T Bend. I'm guessing they stock the hill country lakes and Texoma. I realize not every lake is ideal habitat, but I'm not sure if I'm getting the best "bang for my buck" with TP&W.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Good question red express I can say this having those hybrids trickle down to LL has been a blast I think if they stocked them there it would be fenominal fishing (not that it isn't already) Stripers seem to do better in deeper lakes just imo.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes I'm reading more and more hybrid catches. I need to get up to LL and go after them. Trying to time the flounder run. Thinking these fronts might get 'em going.

You and your co-worker the new grandpa staying busy? Hopefully not too busy to fish!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I know they did some surveys on Rayburn about 10 years ago and said there just wasn't enough interest to continue stocking them on Big Sam. We used to catch them on traps in front and behind the Rayburn dam and have a blast. On Toledo we caught them in front of the dam on live perch but I haven't been over there in several years. Not since I heard they quit stocking them.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

TP&W last stocked stripers in Toledo Bend in 2002. About 1/4 million fingerlings. I can not find a fish survey that indicates why stocking was suspended. Normally it is lack of funding or lack of interest.
Since a fresh water striper can live up to 20 years there could be a few old whoppers still in the lake but almost impossible to find them.
Lake Livingston is the only lake on the Trinity watershed where pure stripers are stocked. No hybrids have ever been stocked in Livingston but most other large lakes on the watershed have them. So any hybrid caught in Livingston is either a excapee from up river or a Sunshine bass hybrid from that sperm / roe soup that occures at the lock and dam every spring.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I heard a rumor years ago that the LMB fisherman in Toledo wanted the Striper stocking stopped. They believed the Striper were causing a decline in LMB. I have no idea if that is true just something I heard from another fisherman.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

SeaOx 230C said:


> I heard a rumor years ago that the LMB fisherman in Toledo wanted the Striper stocking stopped. They believed the Striper were causing a decline in LMB. I have no idea if that is true just something I heard from another fisherman.


Yes, that is what happened in Ouachita in Arkansas. The LMB fisherman went to court to force the state to alternate stocking stripers and LMB in alternate years.

o


----------

